# Is this a crazy idea?



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey all, I wanted to run an idea past y'all to see if it is crazy or if you think it is doable. We don't have anyone in my family that hunts, but we could use the meat. A neighbor gave us some elk and venison and the kids just loved it! It got me to thinking....do some people hunt only for fun and not need the meat? And if so, what do they do with it? Would it be rude to ask around to see if anyone in my area has meat to give away or sell for the cost of processing? The neighbor that gave us the meat will not be hunting this year I think, or I would ask him. Crazy or not? We realy like the meat and I love the difference in the nutritional value of it. Thank you for your input. 
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Around here most people hunt for food rather than sport, but it couldn't hurt to let it be known you are interested. Also check with the local processor to see if their is a local hunters for hunger program - don't know how they pick the hungry families but that might be an option for you.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

The game laws in Ontario don't permit hunting that would allow what was killed to be spoiled if it's listed as an animal taken for consumption. That includes black bear. No game animal can to to waste, in other words. That would suggest hunting here isn't for 'fun' only. If a predator is killed, such as wolf or coyote, a tag now is required and all of those taken are reported to the MNR for tally and are furbearers taken for the hides which can be donated to natives for tanning. It's also not legal to hunt 'for' someone or for the purpose of giving away game. So, basically a hunter here would not hunt if they did not use the meat for themselves or their family. Non residents require export permits and expected to take what they kill back according to the license requirements. No easy way out to say you hunt for only sport, though it is still is considered sport in many ways to hunt as it is tradition to use the kill without waste.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Do you live in IA or WI? I ask as I hunt for supplying venison for others. I ask that they pay my $2 fee for the extra tags, and either pay me a few bucks for processing it, or they pay the locker charges.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

In most states its illegal to sell wild game. The best way is to just find some people who hunt and let them know youd like to have some meat.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

How do you feel about buying a license and going with a hunter? It would be a nice time out in the woods and could put a lot of meat in your freezer.


----------



## BearCreekFarm (Jun 24, 2005)

Debbie-

Call your local conservation officer and also your local police/sheriff. Ask if they maintain a "car-kill" list. Ours do, and anytime a deer is hit, if it is in decent shape they will donate it to whoever is next on the list. You could also contact the processors in your area to see if they have any "unclaimed" deer after processing. Hard to imagine, but I have heard of that happening.
You could also let your area sportsmen's clubs know that you are looking for meat- sometimes members have extra which they will donate.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

Debbie

I agree with BearCreek -- check with your local game warden, or wildlife officer. Tell them you don't hunt but want to eat the meat. I'd bet they'll know of hunters who just want a trophy, or they'll know of someone who'd be happy to give you meat.

The road kill is a good option too, they'll put you on the list.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Debbie... Since my kids are grown I enjoy giving away portions of my kill to friends & neighbors If I'm lucky enough to have a surplus. Last year I donated about 80lbs of venison to a local homeless shelter. I'd rather donate to someone like you, but I have no idea how to be in contact with them. My grown sons hunt & so does my son-in-law & they have friends that appreciate some extra meat so we usually help them out. I'm not sure how you could hook up with someone that would be willing to share with you. As someone said,it is generally illegal to sell wild game. I'm not sure how restaurants get their supply? I'm sure that that source would be way too expensive. Someone else here may know, & there have been some good suggestions. Good Luck!


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

You could also check with Game Farms. They raise deer/elk/etc specifically for meat sale. Not as a "hunt" but as processed meat.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Most restaurant venison comes from commercial operations.
It would be nice to know where abouts you are located for as you have seen many are willing to share. Killing deer in New Jersey is more of a necessity than mimicking predation ( not a sport, hockey is a sport, mano a mano) and there is a Hunters Feeding the Hungry program in New Jersey as in other states. I could legally kill over 100 deer (3 bucks) over our entire season, but we only kill enough for ourselves and friends, so taking another deer for someone else is not a problem. Last year one cranberry grower up the road killed 170 deer over the summer with crop depredation permits, and those he by law, he had to bury.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

jross said:


> It would be nice to know where abouts you are located for as you have seen many are willing to share.


Oops, I thought it was still up on my name at the top of my post. I live in SW MO, near the town of Joplin. Y'all gave some great suggestions! I will call around to see what I can come up with. I did not know that there was a progam like hunters for hunger...I had been thinking about how to get something like that started around here. The suggestion about me getting a permit and going out is an iteresting one. I cannot walk very far, but I hear that there are some nice hungting areas not to far from me... I will ask around about that one too. You know, I am not that bad a shot, I just could not run at all or carry a very heavy load. Johnnie wants to learn how to hunt, but I don't trust him with a gun yet...too soon after his suicidal ideation for me to have a gun in the house again. Thanks again for the great suggestions. 
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Debbie if you cut Deer up yourself you would be ok.But if you have to Pay a Locker to cut it up its just too High $$.

But if you get ahold of your Local Sheriff or Conservation Agent they will fix you up with Road Kills.Plus your Local Food Pantry handles Share the Harvest.

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Debbie, old neighbor of mine. I had my own little deer processing shop for a couple of years and yes, some people only hunt for the fun of it. Both years I would have a few people who never came back to claim their deer. Even after paying a $20 down payment before I would process the deer for them, some still never came back for their deer. I even had one who paid for the whole processing and then told me to find someone to give it too. 

So with that information, and since you are familiar with N.E. Oklahoma, go over to Miami and go to Cook's livestock processing and tell them you are willing to take claim on some abandoned venison. I think the basic charge at Cook's is $50 dollars which you might have to pay. Also, in the town of Fairland there is High's Deer Processing, hit them up also. There charge is $50 dollars also. 

Call them up now before the main muzzle loading and rifle season and see if they have any kind of list to put your name on. You might also hang a few signs up at the local convenient stores asking to take any legal kill they don't want. 

Good luck, I believe you will find some.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Cool, thanks r.h. I will give those guys a call. There are a few other processing places here in MO that I will give a call to as well. Great ideas y'all! I knew I could count y'all!
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Debbie Lockers here in Missouri can't have Wild Game after March or May,not sure,just one of those M months :shrug: so it is too late this year.I tried getting some one time but they wanted Processing Charge and like I say it is high I think $75 per Deer and you don't get that much meat.

big rockpile


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Stop by the local hunter's supply store and let them know you would be willing to pay for processing for any unwanted animals. I know a lot of people who hunt for gun, but are willing to give the meat away. 

For several years, I didn't have time to hunt, so I paid for processing and split the meat with a friend who hunted quite often. He was single, and didn't need much meat for his own use. You might find some single men who like to hunt and ask what they do with their unwanted meat.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

deaconjim said:


> . You might find some single men who like to hunt and ask what they do with their unwanted meat.


deaconjim, if I find some single man that likes to hunt, I think I might just try to marry him! LOL! Sorry, couldn't resist......ok, going back to being an nice girl now.
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## apirlawz (Dec 26, 2003)

The first thing that popped into my mind was guide services and upscale hunting lodges. If you can (and I think it shouldn't be too hard in your area) to find a hunting ranch/guide service that is really into herd management, I'd talk to them. Some of the top dollar clients are in it for the experience and the head mount, but not the meat.

My fil is a hunting guide in south central SD, and everytime we visit, we come back _loaded_ down with walleye and pheasants from the big $$ clients who just want to have a good time, but not ship home a bunch of birds.

Processing isn't too hard. If you can get a field dressed deer, the hardest part will be hoisting it up, the rest is just taking the time to skin and butcher. I've been doing it myself since my early 20s...you'd be fine!


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

When I worked in a custom processing plant, there was a sate program called Hunters Helping the Hungry in which unwanted deer were dropped at the plant and then processed into burger.

If you ask around, chances are likely someone will be willing to give unwanted meat to you. My former MIL and her SO put up about 30 deer one year and her SO only shot one. I would ask for the check tag though just in case DNR wants you to explain why you have a freezer/pantry full of meat and no hunting liscense.

My family has never shot just for sport. Any game killed is considered to be an addition to our food supply. Also processing costs are just too darn high. I skinned and cut up DH's last deer and the only cost was time spent and what I had in wrapping/canning supplies.

Maggie


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Read the name on some of the trespassing signs that are posted around and locate a contact for the hunt club. Tell them your situation and I will wager they will keep you in meat.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Debbie that is exactly how I get our meat! We have several guys in our church who love to hunt (and I do mean love) but their wives don't want the meat. they don't want to waste it so they bring it to me. I just let one of them know that if they ever had any extra I'd love to have some. Dh sadly does not hunt. He makes the best jerky though and we usually give the guys a few bags of jerky every year. I end up with a freezer full (or 2) of meat and have enough to pass on to a few more people I know that need meat too. I do do the processing myself but that's not hard.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

ginnie5 said:


> Debbie that is exactly how I get our meat! We have several guys in our church who love to hunt (and I do mean love) but their wives don't want the meat. they don't want to waste it so they bring it to me. I just let one of them know that if they ever had any extra I'd love to have some. Dh sadly does not hunt. He makes the best jerky though and we usually give the guys a few bags of jerky every year. I end up with a freezer full (or 2) of meat and have enough to pass on to a few more people I know that need meat too. I do do the processing myself but that's not hard.


Lots of vegetarians hunt, and lots of people who don't want the wild game hunt; as with G5, I have filled our freezers and had meat to pass on many times in the past just by accepting what others do not want to waste. 

Now we live where hunting is easy, but if we ever had to live where it was not, I'd be asking around again.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

There's a packing plant in Highlandville..a bit North of ya though..that sells farm raised venison..or at least they did last time I was there. Rockpile was so very right about processing fees for deer... the closest place to us has signs up all over offering the service to the tune of $80 per animal. Good luck with your search.


----------

